

Common Crawl code contest - with fresh crawl of 3.2 billion web pages - Aloisius
http://commoncrawl.org/common-crawls-brand-spanking-new-video-and-first-ever-code-contest/

======
SudarshanP
FYI: <http://www.worldwidewebsize.com/>

------
bashorama
Where does it say they have 3.2 billion pages of fresh data?

~~~
trojancjs
This is Chris from Common Crawl. You are right - we didn't have stats about
the latest crawl posted. We're putting them up today ...

~~~
Joyfield
Would it be possible to get a torrent with the text only part?

